# Funny/Weird Moments In Animal Crossing!!



## Lyssa

I don't know if there was an old thread for this buuuut.... thought it would be fun to discuss any funny/strange/weird things that have happened in any of your AC towns!!! 

I just had one today.... Pekoe reaaally wanted a walking leaf, and I had one on me, so I naturally - gave it to her. She then asked me to deliver something to Bob. Yeah okay cool. XD About 20 minutes later, after delivering the package, I run into Pekoe again. I told her I delivered the package and Bob loved it! In return for the favor she gives me..... a walking leaf. :| And she says it like it was hers and like I didn't just trade it with her. "I'll give you a walking leaf! Isn't that great? " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (quick edit job) XDDD I couldn't help but laugh really...


----------



## demoness

There was that one time my sister and I had separate memory cards for the first game and each had a Bob.  I traveled over to her town.  I met Bob Two.  Then we stopped traveling for a while.  My Bob left naturally.  The next time we traveled I got Bob Two.  It was like he _never left._


----------



## Officer Berri

This one actually occurred a week or so ago right after I started my new town, Amberose on my GameCube. I was hunting for Migratory Locusts because I didn't have a fishing rod yet and they are worth an okay sum of bells in that game. Of course, whenever I look for anything specific they cease to exist so I have to search high and low. I finally find one by the lake. I swing my net and miss. It jumps onto the docks.

"Don't you do it, man."

I slowly creep towards it. 

"It's not worth it."

Right as I go to swing my net, the bug jumps into the drink. A bug killed itself to get away from me.


----------



## Toeto

Bluebear was climbing in a tree in GC.. Oh those glitches.


----------



## Juicebox

One time I was talking to Aurora and she said that she bought two pieces of furniture, but she would give me the other one for free. The furniture: Men's toilet. So Aurora lost her urinal, bought another one to replace it, and found yet another urinal. Why she even had one urinal? It's her secret.


----------



## handy123

Well, once I went in my house and then it load, then my person started to fall and then it fell on the house. It wouldn't let me off, so I had to reset and get a viset from resetti.


----------



## Fennec

My appendix ruptured last Febuary. I  almost died and was incapacitated for quite some time. When I finally got back to playing AC:CF, all my villagers were saying stuff like "It's been a month. We were worried something had happened to you". It was eerie, since something DID happen.


----------



## Officer Berri

This morning while I was playing Population Growing I was running around hunting for mushrooms. I passed by Bill as I ran through the acre his house was in. He was just standing in the same place moving in circles. I bumped into him and he stopped.

Bill, have you been hitting the weights a little too hard? I think you're dizzy..


----------



## Juicebox

One time, the music in my town completely shut off. The music that played in the shops still played, and all the sound effects were still happening, even the town tune still played, it was just the outdoor music that shut off. It was so creepy because cicadas and crickets were chirping in the silence and my footsteps were so loud. It was also twilight so the town was slowly getting darker as the silence got louder.

Fortunately when I rebooted the game the next day, the music was back.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

In the original Animal Crossing, Curly the pig was always creeping outside of my sister's house. He was literally peering into the windows and just continuously walking around her house. Every. Single. Day. We were very hopeful that he would just move out... He never did. Oh, Curly. You stalker, you.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh man, speaking of stalker neighbors. Chow. Oh my gosh, Chow. I'd never had him in my town before, but looking at a picture of him on Nookipedia made me feel like he was some creepy guy who'd abduct you and keep you locked in his house. 

The last time I restarted wild wold he moved into my town. At first he seemed like a normal cranky villager. Then he uttered a line about keeping me in his basement or something (been so long I can't quite remember what it was), and from that day on I decided I would not walk around outside without a net out to defend myself.


----------



## Juicebox

I just remembered another one. My older sister on her GC game had a HUGE garden in the back of her character's house. Then one day, an animal set up a tent in the middle of it. There was a huge square hole in the middle of her garden after she left. 

I guess you could say she wasn't a very happy camper. *ba dat tss* *dodges knives*


----------



## Toeto

indigoXdaisy said:


> In the original Animal Crossing, Curly the pig was always creeping outside of my sister's house. He was literally peering into the windows and just continuously walking around her house. Every. Single. Day. We were very hopeful that he would just move out... He never did. Oh, Curly. You stalker, you.



I loved Curly, He was in my first ever Animal Crossing village .


----------



## Juicebox

One time a pig went camping in the middle of my older sister's garden and left a giant square in the middle of her flower bed.

She wasn't a happy camper. *dodges knives*


----------



## Starsy02

Juicebox said:


> One time a pig went camping in the middle of my older sister's garden and left a giant square in the middle of her flower bed.
> 
> She wasn't a happy camper. *dodges knives*


(psst, juice, you said that already...)
ANYWAYS you should have seen the look on my face when I heard Sable say that wednesday was "hump day"
but my face probably looked even funnier when she said something like "well i hope we can get over this hump together"
ahh ACCF, making sexual innuendos since 2008


----------



## Stevey Queen

Not as interesting as the Curly one, but one time I found Doc standing outside my home in the back, just standing and staring at it. It was kind of creepy.


----------



## pruzzy

I had Jay in my town and he was my best friend. He packed up and moved though because he "had to go to a sit up tournament" and he seemed sad he had to leave. Though a few days after Pierce moved in and said he won the sit up tournament and acted like he was Jay! I guess he won, got a new nickname that he liked, went to get his name changed, then came back to me.


----------



## Mary

I crashed into my neighbor today,and he automatically started chatting away. "I can't believe I ran into you today" and i m like, no stupid, I ran into you!


----------



## Kaia

One time I gave my neighbor an item they had been wanting. The next day I found it in the recycling bin O-e I was so mad!


----------



## Stevey Queen

One time Biskit wanted me to do something for him. I dont remember what but I did it and I got a danger shirt as a reward. Well the next day, he started asking me for a danger shirt claiming he never had one before. I gave it to him despite the obvious lie. Also, sometime later he gives me a No. 23 shirt as a reward for doing something. Then later that day he comes up running to me saying he wanted the No. 23 shirt I had on me. What a shirt whore


----------



## Officer Berri

So after 3 months of being away from Wild World, I booted it up yesterday and started picking weeds. I saw Monique, who had just moved into town before I put the game down. So I chatted with her.

"I'm totally into Pink Furniture right now!"

Woman it's been 3 months. You're STILL obsessed with pink furniture?!


----------



## Pelshko

Speaking of Monique, I had a funny moment just yesterday in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I was very surprised at what I had just traded with her!

This pic contains a new type of fish, so spoiler warning I guess:

http://i48.tinypic.com/hwi91z.png


----------



## Jake

Pelshko said:


> Speaking of Monique, I had a funny moment just yesterday in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I was very surprised at what I had just traded with her!
> 
> This pic contains something new to the series, so spoiler warning I guess:
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/hwi91z.png



that happened in CF too


----------



## Pelshko

Jake. said:


> that happened in CF too


Oh right. It was the first time it had happened for me, but I suppose certain fish are easier to find now thanks to the island.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia

This one time Blaire said to Butch 'Sorry I called you a puddinghead.'

_puddinghead_


----------



## fantasma

One time, one of the "jockish" characters moved in and when I talked to him, he asked if I'd seen his jockstrap lying around...  

It's not very weird or funny, but I flipped out the first time I encountered a tarantula in AC:WW, lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen

When my sister was playing the Gamecube version, she walked into the acre where Fang was. She then pretended to be scared and ran away (because it was a wolf) and then Fang started running after her XD


----------



## Mint

One of my villagers asked me to give him an orange while he was standing next to an orange tree. ._.

Lazy. :/

And another:



Spoiler



Antonio: Can you bring Jasmine over to my house? Jasmine: -is standing outside of his house-


My villagers are very lazy. -_-


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia

Dizzy: 'Tabby was complaining about a headache so I got him medicine'

Er, Dizzy, it's hard to believe I know, but Tabby's a girl.


----------



## Stevey Queen

So Butch always asks me for black furniture, right? So I decided to be a doll and buy one of those giant chess pieces. Now it was like 8000 bells. So i go up to him and he is no longer asking for black furniture. I talked to him like a 1000 times and he kept saying to himself "I wonder whats the best move for me...". No idea what he was going on about because he said this several times. So I decided to just mail it to him. The next day, I talk to him and I accidentally buy an item from him for 3000 bells and it turns out to be the chess piece. Butch I love you hunny, but damm! My feelings are hurt now.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I always seem to get a crap load of birds in my town


Spoiler: Big picture alert


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> I always seem to get a crap load of birds in my town
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big picture alert
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370



Oh gawd, it's like you're living in that Alfred Hitchcock movie, "The Birds". XD


----------



## Skitty

This happened 





EDIT: AND YES WE HAVE MATCHING SHIRTS BECAUSE WE ARE JOINED AT THE HIP


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia

This happened. O.O

http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o792/ladykitkat_/IMG_0818_zpsd060ef20.jpg

And then this.

http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o792/ladykitkat_/IMG_0819_zpsc24b1097.jpg

Oh Cookie.


----------



## broadwaythecat

One time Margie was sick, but she was outside.


----------



## Kip

I love all the stories!


Heres one of my many stories.

Okay so in City Folk i have goose in my town, he was pretty cool, my bro thought so too. One day I got a princess peach dress pattern from someones town and placed it in my ables... and of course... goose got the pattern and wore it (not the bad part yet)... you know how they change their clothes a few times a month? well goose wore the flipping pattern for like 7 months! and kept bragging about how good he looked in and how it brought out his muscles! My little bro had to report him for dressing sloppy, then he finally changed. By then my older bro already changed his mind about goose being cool.


----------



## broadwaythecat

I saw Antonio in the city. I was like,"ANTONIO WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE???!!!"


----------



## Caius

I hadn't played the DS AC for years. I decided to turn on the game and try and play a little bit around three months ago. Well, didn't exactly go as planned.

Resetti cornered me and asked for me to type/say sorry to him and for the life of me I couldn't get the phrase right. I did this for two hours before I got fed up and turned off the game. Once again, he cornered me the NEXT DAY when I tried and I got stuck in an endless loop of him yelling at me. I don't know how I eventually did it, but it was like that for around a month.


----------



## Bree

It's not really funny, but in the gamecube one I would always plant pitfalls and try to push my neighbors in it, and in the last spilt second they would move away from the pitfall and I would fall in... :-:


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

I remember one day I gave Rolf a pond smelt and later he asked me for a shirt to be "in fashion". After he didn't like my first fashion I decided to get him a Gracie Grace fashion so he wouldn't complain (thought I did it more because he's my favorite villager in my town) and when I gave it to him, for a reward he game me back my pond smelt I caught.


----------



## XTheLancerX

well I went into someones house once on GC just as they were going to go to sleep, they were in there, then all of a sudden they disappear completely, and the lights go out in their house. Really creeped me out as a young child lol this happened in nooks too..


----------



## kittycate

My Wild World game is pretty glitched and broken, so the other day I got this letter:
http://24.media.tumblr.com/d26cda2d0cc1d1de09f42bea0d11b2bd/tumblr_mn1c3kcRRJ1qzwbnwo5_1280.jpg

Thank you HRA..also in the same game I have two legit Mona Lisa (famous) paintings, one I bought from Nook and one from Redd lol xP (and last week Redd had one in his shop so I knew it was 100% fake but bought it anyway and put it next to my real one!)


----------



## amerlene

On WW, my sister's nickname by the villagers was A-Puff, which I always find quite amusing .

I can't remember which villager, maybe Rasher, but I played CF when I was home for the weekend from uni and he just assumed I did time when I way away. I think he said something about paying back society etc. What a crazy assumption!


----------



## Byngo

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> well I went into someones house once on GC just as they were going to go to sleep, they were in there, then all of a sudden they disappear completely, and the lights go out in their house. Really creeped me out as a young child lol this happened in nooks too..



Same thing happened to me too, and after the first time, I would time it perfectly so I could do it with all my villagers.


----------



## Aloha

I'm a bit of a sadist so I enjoy watching my character get chased by bees.In the end I survive cause you just run into a house to avoid them...


----------

